# persianas de tablillas verdes



## o-renishii

salve a tutti,
sto traducendo un testo di narrativa dallo spagnolo all'italiano e mi sono impantanata nella descrizione di una finestra 
Vi scrivo la frase: En los balcones las persianas de tablillas verdes estaban bajadas por fuera de las barandillas de forja, para que corriese el aire.
Allora, quello che ho capito io e' che questa sia una persiana in plastica verde, di quelle che puoi spingere fuori, infatti questa e' abbassata e spinta verso l'esterno. Ma come posso tradurre "tablillas"? E in che senso e' por afuera de las barandillas?


----------



## Ciprianus

Persianas de tablillas de madera:
http://www.decoracionesverona.cl/imag/imgsello.php?t=1000&img=1934779tablilla_enrollab.jpg

Entiendo que la ponían por fuera de la barandilla del balcón, como cayendo a la calle, dejando un vacío entre la cortina y la ventana, en vez de quedar vertical pegada a la ventana.


----------



## o-renishii

Muchas gracias Ciprianus, yo pensaba en algo asi', pero me habia equivocado.

Tapparelle - Sicilia Tende


----------



## King Crimson

¿Entonces cómo lo traducirías?


----------



## o-renishii

Todavia no se'. No se como traducir eso "tablillas". Le persiane di xxx verdi erano abbassate e appoggiate sulle ringhiere di metallo, per far passare l'aria.


----------



## Neuromante

Son las persianas de la imagen de Ciprianus. Pero, cuidado, la de la foto es de varillas, no de tablillas de madera, que son mucho más macizas y que casi seguro es de las que se habla por que se usaban más en exteriores por la robustez y resistencia. Te lo digo no vaya a ser que existan palabras distintas en italiano para cada tipo


----------



## Ciprianus

Le persiane di *stecche?* verdi erano abbassate e appoggiate sulle ringhiere di metallo, per far passare l'aria.


----------



## Agró

En español se les llama "persianas alicantinas".


----------



## Ciprianus

Tapparelle: de plástico, madera o aluminio se llaman cortinas de enrrollar en Argentina, son muy comunes.
Las "persianas alicantinas" se usaban en Argentina hace más de 60 años atrás, creo que se llamaban cortinas de tablitas.


----------



## o-renishii

Gracias a todos, en Italia no tenemos este tipo de persianas entoces non sabia como traducirlo, yo estaba pensando en las que llamamos "serranda", pero me equivocaba.


----------



## Neuromante

o-renishii said:


> Gracias a todos, en Italia no tenemos este tipo de persianas así que no sabría como traducirlo, yo estaba pensando en las que llamamos "serranda", pero me he equivocado.



¿Seguro que no las tienen? A mi me parece que las he visto en alguna que otra película ambientada en pueblos del norte y del sur, sobre todo Sicilia y nunca posteriores a los años setenta... ¿Fellini?


----------



## King Crimson

Guardando le foto postate da Agró direi che la prima mi sembra quasi una stuoia tapparella mentre la seconda più una veneziana (da esterno). Non so se ci sia un termine esatto e unico per tradurre "persianas de tablillas".


----------



## Elxenc

Por España la persiana veneciana sería esta roja. Y la valenciana o alicantina sería la de la foto que ha puesto AGRO y que es igual a ésta ya enrollada
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Existe otra variedad , ya poco usada, era de finales del XIX en casas más o menos "buenas":
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pero estas no se enrollan, solo suben o bajan, seria una variedad de la veneciana moderna, su antecesora?


----------

